# Ferret have arrived



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I went to pick up Tempo, came home with 2.:tongue_smilie:

Tempo. (Full angora ferret)

















And Storm, Tempo's sister (3/4 angora).

















Play time.


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

So god damn adorable!


----------

